# What pants are these? They make the rider look like a robot



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone know what pants these are? They make the guy look like a mech warrior, I think it's pretty cool, no flashy colors but really interesting to look at nevertheless.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like Airblaster to me.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

pretty sure it's these

Anomie 2L Pant (Scar Face) | Saga Outerwear Online Store


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

thugit said:


> pretty sure it's these
> 
> Anomie 2L Pant (Scar Face) | Saga Outerwear Online Store


Thanks! No wonder I haven't seen them before, believe it or not I didn't even know there were a whole different line of brands for skiers out there (I think Saga is a ski outerwear company right?)

It's not by choice and I don't have anything against wearing outwear companies that sponsor only skiers and not snowboarders. I just find it interesting that I did not even know such companies that are probably very popular in the ski industry. The power of marketing...


----------

